# If you could see a band



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Something fun for a quiet day...

If you could see an Old school band that is still playing to the public who would it be??

Mine is Human League

Just for fun.


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

The Who in their heyday:clap2:


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Mine is John Mayall and the bluesbrakers with Long John Baldry and the Cream.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Got to be Floyd or Genesis


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Got to be Queen....the best


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Madness, and I'm very concerned about the other choices....Im picturing you all now....long hair( if you've any left for the men) and socks and sandals....it's too much...are you all teachers?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> Madness, and I'm very concerned about the other choices....Im picturing you all now....long hair( if you've any left for the men) and socks and sandals....it's too much...are you all teachers?


Me !!! Teacher !!! Yeah right - got the sandals


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

of course the Stones!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Got to be Queen....the best


tricky that, you would not get the original lineup for sure


----------



## Oldbird (Jun 2, 2011)

Dire Straits and Simply Red (I'm greedy lol)


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Oldbird said:


> Dire Straits and Simply Red (I'm greedy lol)


2 good choices

I went to the Freddie Mercury tribute on 20 April 1992 at London's Wembley Stadium.

Was amazing . . . but the standout (by a long way) was David Bowie. Captured the audience and was stunning:clap2::clap2:


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> Madness, and I'm very concerned about the other choices....Im picturing you all now....long hair( if you've any left for the men) and socks and sandals....it's too much...are you all teachers?


You got the hair bit right but teacher(ugh) just been there and done a lot, was a hippy but then grew up.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

mogg said:


> Something fun for a quiet day...
> 
> If you could see an Old school band that is still playing to the public who would it be??
> 
> ...


Only if Phil Oakey still has the same haircut!


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

i would have liked to see johnny cash. or leonard cohen.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

mogg said:


> If you could see an Old school band that is still playing to the public who would it be??


Oh the choices.....

AC/DC - seen them twice would happily go and see them again and again;

The Teardrop Explodes - saw Julian Cope twice in his own right but am too young to have experienced the group that started him off;

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird stirs so many memories for me, and Sweet Home Alabama is one of my all time favourite songs

to name but a few, my taste in music is nothing if not eclectic!

And ok I know choice number three isn't possible but ho hum would still liked to have seen them perform.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Widget said:


> Oh the choices.....
> 
> AC/DC - seen them twice would happily go and see them again and again;
> 
> ...


Neither is choice 1 if you want the original lineup !


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

wow, how old are you all? acdc, queen... are these guys even alive. some mentIoned here that I dont even know who they are or what the sAng.
I like Cold Play, Manu Chao, and these arent bands really, but love Shakira, Riahnna, DavidmGuetta, And I absolutely would do anything to see Madonna.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> wow, how old are you all? acdc, queen... are these guys even alive. some mentIoned here that I dont even know who they are or what the sAng.
> I like Cold Play, Manu Chao, and these arent bands really, but love Shakira, Riahnna, DavidmGuetta, And I absolutely would do anything to see Madonna.



Madonna! And you accuse us of fossil hunting!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Madonna is still huge, still toping the charts everywhere. Her latest video is a little ott but she is definetely not a fossil.

I love her music, but not only, she is an all round entertainer


----------

